# Window Installs



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everybody!
Renovation Window install, replace those old single pane windows with new
Vinle double glazed windows and save! Falling on some slow times with the economy. replacing today means you can save and as a member of BCA i will offer savings of up to $25 per window, from the install cost.
small jobs no problem

just call marcel
778-866-7226
for a quote!
thanks!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

Just a reminder all windows and mesured to fit your existing opening!!!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I would love to change my windows. We where told of a place that will do 7 windows for $3,000. Is that a good deal? I would like to know how much it would be for 1 window so far as my bedroom window is all white. I can send you pictures if need be.*


----------

